# LGD Litter in KS



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

Is this the appropriate place to post LGD puppies??? Mods, please delete if it is not the appropriate place and let me know where to post. I'm near Hutchinson, KS and have a litter of 7 LGD cross pups if anyone would like to know more please message me.

Sire: 1/2 Anatolian Shep 1/2 Maremma
Dam 3/4 Anatolian Shep 1/4 Great Pyr

Parents are working with a goat herd and the pups are socialized with goats, chickens and children.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

How much are they?


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Pictures would be good as well............. ( pictures of puppies are ALWAYS good )


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't need another LGD but I like to see pictures of their puppies and and the parents.

Will be going to Hutch in a few days, might stop in to see the pups and just say hi. If ok.


----------



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

Wish you were closer Indiana..
Looking for an LGD puppy.



Justin
Delphi, IN


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Would also be interested in knowing how much and more info. Also if anyone else is getting one and heading my way (South Central Missouri). Pictures would be good, with descriptions of short hair/long hair, etc.


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry I haven't replied sooner guys. These pups are all white. One is a little shaggier than the others, but most have the short Anatolian coat. 3 males, 4 females. Hmmm, pictures came out too big the first time I posted, and now they're too small. I'm asking $150.
Nica feel free to stop by and see them if you're near Hutch. Message me on here if you would like to stop by. I'll try to remember to look!

Momma (Juno) and the puppies.








Chicken socializing








Goat socializing!








Chow time!








Papa (Jupiter), feeling camera shy


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

Slop is served! The scraps are for the chickens, but the puppies love to get in on the action.


----------



## RedBuffalo (Feb 1, 2013)

Great looking puppies. Wish you were closer to me.


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm dropping price to $100 on these pups. I'm getting almost zero interest. If anyone in the KS area is interested please message me.


----------



## windwatcher (Dec 26, 2012)

I would take 2 if you were closer to NC. They are Adorable!!!


----------

